# Will my puppy's ears stand up?



## kattsgetputdown (May 31, 2014)

What do you guys think? He is a 9 week old husky/german shepherd mix and I know there isn't really a surefire way to tell, I'd just like your opinions.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

You got pics to come up.  There is really no way to tell so young. My little girl Freyja is 5months and her ears have been down, up, half up/half down and now they vary day to day. I'm just not sure yet but I'm leaning towards her's standing because this is what Remus's ears did (he is a Carolina dog). During teething a puppy's ears can do all kinds of funny things. 


This is what Freyja looked like at 8 weeks


more like 3 months with her ears most of the way up


4months one ear fell down


and 5months ears mostly up (but tomorrow one may fall down, or the tips may droop)

I think if they are going to stand they should start going up soon. Remus's ears were fully standing at 6months so I expect to see whatever Freyja's ears are going to do within the next month (I could be off on that though). His ears look a little large but that doesn't mean they won't stand.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Depends. If you are 100% sure she is GSD/Husky with nothing else, then they'll likely stand.

Otherwise? Who knows.

My turn for ear progression photos.









Down.









Longer ears and still down.









One sort of up. Stayed that way forever.









Oh look. One up, one half up.









One up, one down.









Both down.









Both up.









One up one down.









Both up again - at 7 months. 









That's where they've stayed. Unless she's tired. Then the one will stop go flop.

So, seriously. Ears are a JOURNEY.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

love this photo...all whiskery and young


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That ear shape actually isn't very Shepherd OR Husky. Did you see the parents, or is the puppy from a shelter, and they just guessed? The ear shape is definitely more Labish than anything.

No way to know if the ears will go up except to wait and see.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I had a Malamute/GSD mix that never had standing ears,despite having small Malamute shaped ears they just kind of went to the side instead.
Your dog does have bigger ears so I would likely assume they would stay that way,but you never know.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My GSD/Dobie didn't have upright prick ears until he was 10 mos.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

They might but I would not bet on it... That is a lot of ear leather and they show no sign of trying to come up.


----------

